# novice n'arrive pas a relier son macbook a sa chaine hifi idem pr ipod nano



## lalimac (28 Août 2007)

bonjour, 
voila j'ai un macbook et une super chaine hifi JVC avec port USB et je me suis r&#233;v&#233;l&#233;e incapable de les relier... je ne sais pas quoi acheter sachant que je voudrais aussi pouvoir relier mon ipod nano nvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration a ma chaine...
quel cable? comment ? je suis novice et seule je n'y arrive pas...
je vous remercie pour votre aide prochaine
lali

attention aux double post


----------



## Diablogmp3 (28 Août 2007)

Ca etre dur pour les deux.
Par rapport au Macbook, je pense qu'il vaut mieux que tu oublies de le relier en USB, &#224; rigueur en optique si tu as une entr&#233;e ligne optique sur ta chaine.
Pour l'iPod, &#231;a va etre un peu pareil : &#224; moins d'avoir un support "r&#233;el" des iPod, naviguer va s'averer coton. Va retrouver la bonne chanson quand tes chansons sont toutes du style AZVF.mp3 dans des dossiers F01, F02, F03...


----------



## matmat2220 (1 Mai 2011)

si ta chaine a une entrée pour les caques tu achete une double jack et tu la branche sur ton ipod et ta chaine et pour ton ordi tu faits pareil sauf que tu branche sur l'entrée casque
par contre tu controle dans les2 cas depuis l'ipod et l'ordi " a part le volume que tu peux controler dpuis la chaine


----------

